# "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung



## Piridrummer88 (9. Mai 2009)

*"ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein grosses Problem
Ich habe den RAM meines G2s von 2x1GB auf 2x2GB aufgerüstet.
Nun erkennt mein Notebook jedoch meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr, sie ist noch nicht mal im Gerätemanager aufgeführt.
Das einzige was ich im Gerätemanager sehe, ist ein Ausrufezeichen bei der PCI-E schnittstelle. Als Problem ist aufgeführt, das dem Gerät nicht genügend freie Ressourcen zur verfügung stehen (Code 12).!?!?

Das zurücksetzen des BIOS und eine Neuinstallation des Gerätetreibers hat nichts gebracht.
Ebensowenig, das starten des Rechners ohne eingebauten RAM, zwecks zurücksetzen der RAM einstellungen und anschliessendem wiedereinbau des RAMs.

Der RAM entspricht eindeutig den geforderten spezifikationen und wird auch richtig erkannt.
Laut ASUS Support sollten ebenfalls 4GB unterstützt werden.

Könnt Ihr mir Helfen.
Ich brauche das Notebook, so dumm es klingt, nächste Woche für mein Studium wieder.

mfg
Piridrummer


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

es geht auch nicht mehr mit dem alten RAM, oder wie?


----------



## Piridrummer88 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

Warum kommt man eigentlich auf die einfachsten Lösungen nicht selber?

Habe nun den alten RAM wieder eingbaut, und siehe da, die Graka funktioniert wieder.

Nur, wie bekomme ich nun die 4GB hin. Wie gesagt laut ASUS Support werden 4GB unterstützt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

vielleicht update mal jetzt ALLE treiber und windows - dann versuch es nochmal. 

es kann aber auch sein, dass das RAM sich nicht mit dem NBook verträgr.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

Genau. Bring den RAM mal zurück und frag, ob du nen anderen im tausch haben kannst.

Hat man ja bei desktops auch, dass sich einige Bausteine nicht mit dem anderen vertragen.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

Windows ist bereits aktuell. Die Treiber kann ich leider nicht weiter Updaten, da ASUS diese nur noch für Vista entwickelt und XP links liegen lässt.

Ich schau mal ob ich den RAM tauschen kann, vorher habe ich jedoch nun kontakt zum ASUS Support aufgenommen.
Ihr müsst mal lesen was die geschrieben haben


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> dies liegt an ihrem 32bit Betriebsystem dieses muss bei Verwendung von 4gb Arbeitsspeicher um gestellt werden in ein 64biot OS damit alles einwandfrei funtkioniert! Bitte verwendet sie dazu Vista 64bit!


Ich glaube die haben nicht ganz begriffen worum es geht.
Schliesslich weiss ich das in XP 32bit nur 3 bis 3.5 GB angesprochen werden.
Habe aber bei keiner Aufrüstung je so ein Problem bekommen desswegen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

nun, es KÖNNTE aber vielleicht in dem speziellen fall in der tat sein, dass die 4GB probleme machen, weil irgendwas durch die beschränkung von windows32bit verhindert, dass das grafikkartenRAM oder "hypermemory" korrekt erkannt werden, vlt. auch durch schlechte treiber mitverursacht - wäre zumindest nicht undenkbar.

teste doch mal jeweils nur einen der beiden riegel. 

ach ja: hast du denn schonmal die alternativen treiber von http://www.laptopvideo2go.com probiert? man nimmt die normalen dekstop-treiber von nvidia, entpackt die in einen ordner und ersetzt vor der installation nur die inf-datei durch die inf-datei bei http://www.laptopvideo2go.com, dann erst startet man das setup.

vielleicht geht es ja damit?


----------



## Piridrummer88 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

Das Problem ist ja nicht, das die Grafikkarte irgendwelche Treiberprobleme macht, sondern sie verschwindet vollkommen aus der Systemkonfiguratio, weil der PCI-E Bus aufgrund eines Ressourcenkonflikts nicht mehr angesprochen werden kann.
Es hat also nichts mit der Graka ansich zu tun


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "ASUS G2s" groses GRAKA Problem nach RAM aufrüstung*

teste doch erstmal mit nur 2GB, ob das problem damit auch da ist. und wenn das prob da WEG ist, dann kannst du ja mit NUR den 2GB erstmal die laptopvideo2go installieren, laptop runterfahren und dann die zweiten 2GB dazusetzen und schauen, ob es was gebracht hat - es schadet ja nix und is ne sache von 5-10min. 

es wäre halt IMHO theoretisch denkbar, dass das Nbook bei 4GB beim booten die karte wegen der treiber "verliert", weil das ram nicht zugeordnet werden kann, und es dann zu dem problem kommt, auch wenn ich von so was bisher noch nie was gehört hab.


----------

